# Beer Bottle Base Markings



## cburks1961 (Jan 17, 2020)

I recently dug up an Anheuser Busch Pony beer bottle out of my yard. They are unique markings on the bottom of the bottom that I can't seem to find any information on. The following raised markings are noted:
- AHK = A H K - Alexander H. Kerr & Company
- NC = ??????
- 81 = ?????
- 38 B = ?????

Any help in clarifying these letters and numbers would greatly be appreciated. I have no clue as to the year of this bottle or value.

Thanks,  Chris


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi Chris, welcome to the forum!  You mean the it's a pony beer as in those disposable thin glass bottles from the 80s right, not a pony beer as in the thick blob-top bottles from the mid-19th century?  Anheuser Busch was around long enough to have both kinds, but Kerr Glass wasn't.  I'm assuming yours is from 1981 with those markings.  Value is unfortunately absolutely nothing, apart from maybe a deposit if that's still valid.


----------



## cburks1961 (Jan 17, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hi Chris, welcome to the forum!  You mean the it's a pony beer as in those disposable thin glass bottles from the 80s right, not a pony beer as in the thick blob-top bottles from the mid-19th century?  Anheuser Busch was around long enough to have both kinds, but Kerr Glass wasn't.  I'm assuming yours is from 1981 with those markings.  Value is unfortunately absolutely nothing, apart from maybe a deposit if that's still valid.



Thanks for the feedback and info. I was guessing it was 1981 from the "81" marking. The bottle has a screw-on cap type and the amber glass seems to be relatively thick. Nevertheless, it is stamped with "Please Don't Litter" on the edge of the base.  Obviously, someone didn't heed that warning since I found it buried neck-deep in the front yard. Any clue as to what the "38 B" or "NC" indicates?  I am still trying to learn the details since finding older glass bottles to be so interesting.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 17, 2020)

I can't tell you what those indicate I'm afraid.  We never got Kerr bottles up here.  NC might be a factory location, I know that some companies put factory locations on their bottles.  38 B is probably just a mold number.


----------

